# Core Body Exercises? Freeweight?



## Corporal Hicks (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi, Im trying to focus my exercises on core body power and stability! Are there any reliable freeweight exercises and/or sources that anybody knows of that I could possibly use?
I know I could just search it on google but Im weary of particular sites, does anybody have anything they would rely on?
Much Appreciated
Regards


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Dec 30, 2005)

Sorry I mean bodyweight exercises and plans!


----------



## Marginal (Dec 30, 2005)

Ab wheels can be useful.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Dec 30, 2005)

Marginal said:
			
		

> Ab wheels can be useful.



This is the only "fitness trinkett" that I would endorse to anyone.  There are a good tool.  But are often sold at assinine prices.

If you want to challenge to bodies stabilizing abilities simply think of changing the leverage in various movement (all while remaining safe about it of course) in order to be more strenuous to those muscles responsible for control.  A simple way to "uneven" things in this manner is to use one limb on traditionally two -limb movements such as squatting and push-ups.

I'm sure you've heard of Pavel, he's a big-time kettlebell guru-type (I hate the term guru!!!) but has many very effective training ideas (basic stuff is the best in all training) as well as that whole camp in the strength and conditioning world.  His main focus is on training military personel and law enforcement agents and the like...so, no big muscle just pure functional strength, power and overall fitness.
It's sounds as though this may be the ticket for you.  He has several books out though from what I hear if you've got one, then you got the idea.

www.dragondoor.com I believe should get you to various ports of information on the topic if you follow some links and such.

Otherwise just being creative is a _great_ way to find new ways of training.

I'll think on this topic a bit further.


----------



## MJS (Dec 31, 2005)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Hi, Im trying to focus my exercises on core body power and stability! Are there any reliable freeweight exercises and/or sources that anybody knows of that I could possibly use?
> I know I could just search it on google but Im weary of particular sites, does anybody have anything they would rely on?
> Much Appreciated
> Regards


 
Push-ups would be a good start.  Of course, make sure that you vary your hand width, as it'll hit different areas.  Squats can also be done to hit pretty much the entire leg.  You can purchase a chin-up bar that will hit the back.  A variety of crunches for your abs.

Mike


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jan 20, 2006)

Work on handstand stuff.  Start with just practicing the handstand itself.  Throwing legs up against wall and slowly working your way out to full support by your body.  From there work on doing push-ups in that position.  After that, try walking in that manner.  Much more fun and FAR SAFER with a friend (spotter) and padding (i.e. not you cement basement floor).

A "pistol" is basically a true one legged squat.  You simply extend your arms out in front of you (generally) along with your non-moving leg (say...the right one) and squat down, fully supported by your right (moving) leg.  Full range of motion and come back up.  Likely may not be able to do the real deal right off the bat but start by working off a platform such as a box or bed or something and gradually working lower until you can man the whole movement.  Try not to sway a great deal.

Bear crawling and crab crawling are fairly self-explanatory.  Both are great for conditioning the bodies ability to stabalize itself and if worked right, great for condition the cardiovascular system.  You can "muscle up" a great deal as well, not bulky, but muscular.

Any exercise with the shoulder girdle as the prime area of force generation can have one arm taken out and it will be much more challenging to the body.  Push-ups, pull ups.

Assymetrical lifting of objects.  Not bodyweight but along the same idea your going for.  Walk up to a barbell (or dumbbell) as if to perform a traditional deadlift.  Now turn to your side so as to be perpendicular to the bar.  Squat down, do not bend over, and maintain good posture and alignment, grab the bar (either right or left hand) and stand up with it.  Start with lower weight.


----------



## Martial Tucker (Jan 20, 2006)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Hi, Im trying to focus my exercises on core body power and stability! Are there any reliable freeweight exercises and/or sources that anybody knows of that I could possibly use?
> I know I could just search it on google but Im weary of particular sites, does anybody have anything they would rely on?
> Much Appreciated
> Regards



I've lifted free weights in some degree ever since high school, and I have always considered Pilates to be more or less a "chick fad" exercise program.
At a New Year's Eve party, a very fit and athletic (and 50 year old) friend of my wife challenged me to give pilates a try for core strength and flexbility.
I kind of laughed her off at the time, but the next time I was in a book store I picked up a copy of "The Complete Book of Pilates For Men"
by Daniel Lyon, Jr.
After researching a bit about the history and philosophy of pilates, I discovered it's all about core strength and flexibility, so I decided to give it a try. I'll tell you something. I may be 49 years old, but I consider myself to be very fit. There are a lot of things in this book I can't even begin to do. (These are all floor exercises, no machines).
Luckily, the book is divided into beginner, intermediate, and advanced sections. I can do almost all of the beginner, several of the intermediate, and some of the advanced. There are about 40 exercises to choose from in the main workout, and there is a "super-advanced" workout that has as many as about 65 exercises. I've basically gone thru the book and cherry-picked a sequence of exercises from each level to work on the stuff I want to focus on. I am pleased and surprised to say that after just 2 weeks, I can feel a real difference in my stability, flexibility and my midsection.

I also like the fact that I can do this stuff anywhere I can find about a 8x8 foot or bigger area. 

Now, this stuff is no substitute for free weights, or strength training, but I think it's a great complementary program for most people's existing routines


----------



## rutherford (Jan 20, 2006)

This is the excercise I've been having the most fun with recently, and I picked it up off one of Scott Sonnon's tapes:

Start laying flat on your stomach with your arms out.  Lift up one elbo, and roll your head under your arm while at the same time lifting your butt into the air.  At maximum height, you'll only have your feet and your shoulders touching the ground.  Then keep rotating your head under the other arm and back to laying flat on your stomach.

The key for me seems to be to think of it as rolling on my chest and shoulders and just moving my head out of the way of the ground.

Great core body excercise, and the first time somebody sees you do it, expect them to say, "Whoah!"


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jan 20, 2006)

Good post Martial Tucker.  As lame a rep as much of that stuff has, much of it is (or at least can be) highly effective when incorporated into a dynamic training program.

Hindu Squats, Hindu Push-ups and bridges (front and back) are also excellent bodyweight exercises.

I'm gonna keep adding to this as they come to me...


----------

